# List of Audi OEM wheels?



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

There is this handy site which lists pretty much all known BMW rims: http://www.bmwstylewheels.com

Does anyone know if there is any thing similar for Audi anywhere?

Cheers
Ash


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Not been updated for a while, but it's a start:

http://www.original-felgen.com/audi/tt/8j/

At least it gives an idea of specifications.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

That list is a good start, mine are originals that audi call 5 segment wheels, there not on your list so here's a wee pic. They are also called rs6 wheels I think


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

bhoy78 said:


> That list is a good start, mine are originals that audi call 5 segment wheels, there not on your list so here's a wee pic. They are also called rs6 wheels I think


Yeah and the yanks tend to refer to them as peelers. Only ever seen them once on a TT and I think they look great. Never known Audi did tgem on a 52 offset though.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Templar said:


> Yeah and the yanks tend to refer to them as peelers. Only ever seen them once on a TT and I think they look great.


I thought they did them on quite a few TT's? Ours have the same wheel (TDi Roadster) if we're talking about the ones in the pic above?


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Templar said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> > That list is a good start, mine are originals that audi call 5 segment wheels, there not on your list so here's a wee pic. They are also called rs6 wheels I think
> ...


Thanks mate, I have seen them on a couple of TT's but not many, they are the correct offset and part number. I guess I will need to keep my eyes peeled :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I've only seen them once on a TT in the flesh. Nice wheels and suits the TT.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

bhoy78 said:


> That list is a good start, mine are originals that audi call 5 segment wheels, there not on your list so here's a wee pic. They are also called rs6 wheels I think


That's simply my favourite wheel for the Mk2. 8)


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Clearly a man of taste


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

FWIW, 19x9 ET52 RS6 / Peelers = Audi p/n 8J0601025AK


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Only downside for me is they were a bit of a f***er to clean, purchased me a few special brushes and wheel woolies but still never looked forward to cleaning them.
One thing that has changed more recently is the availability of nano ceramic wheel sealants.. several companies now do this stuff like G Tecnik (think its spelt something like that), Dodo juice which is what I have on and Gyeon. All these make cleaning wheels a lot easier if its been applied properly... rarely touch mine with a brush or sponge these days...just a pre spray/soak with some neutral APC solution then blast off with the pressure washer. No need to protect with anything else once cleaned, just dab dry.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Links to more information on OEM wheels. The top one includes the paint codes for the wheels.

http://www.robcheng.com/audiwheel/#Audi_Color_Codes

http://www.audi.cn/content/dam/ngw/prod ... raeder.pdf

http://www.alloywheelsdirect.net/audi_alloy_wheels


----------

